# Ics confirmed for july-august



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

http://phandroid.com...ource=pulsenews
&
http://www.androidce...ice-update-list
- theMichael


----------



## mrb1134 (May 17, 2012)

About Time!!


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

The actual time frame is July/August, but knowing HTC it will be August. Hopefully we get a leak in June...


----------



## z71kris (Oct 11, 2011)

jwort93 said:


> The actual time frame is July/August, but knowing HTC it will be August. Hopefully we get a leak in June...


For real on the leak.

sent from my Thundershed Thunderbolt


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

jwort93 said:


> The actual time frame is July/August, but knowing HTC it will be August. Hopefully we get a leak in June...


July/August + Verizon = end of August

Sent from my SCH-i515 Toro


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Just because HTC releases it. Verizon still has to get their grubby little paws on it. So might be even later. Gotta hate middle men.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

again though - HTC confirming they'll be ready to ship by the end of August means the likelihood of a leak by or before August goes up quite a bit.

good news all around!


----------



## z71kris (Oct 11, 2011)

number5toad said:


> again though - HTC confirming they'll be ready to ship by the end of August means the likelihood of a leak by or before August goes up quite a bit.
> 
> good news all around!


Leak, leak, leak...

sent from my Thundershed Thunderbolt


----------



## tm24fan8 (Aug 1, 2011)

I approve this message

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

This is great news, thanks to themichael for sourcing his post as well!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

As long as a leak comes out with a working radio I will be happy


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Yea I seen this posted last night when I was searching Google play and it pop up saying ics on the HTC device but I didn't manage to click on it... Now good things are coming together 

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

That is awesome news!

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have been looking at rootzwiki every day to see this post


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

I predict a leak will happen in june.


----------



## adderbrew (Mar 13, 2012)

Leak=June
HTC release= August
Verizon Release= "Soon"


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

can't wait to be on cloud cm9


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Cute lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hahah same here

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## opjones (Jul 28, 2011)

So the devs that are hyping working radio's should get them working around June


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

Any ideas what version of sense it might have?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

I think 3.6

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

padraic said:


> I think 3.6
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yes, it's been confirmed as 3.6

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

thedio said:


> July/August + Verizon = end of August
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i515 Toro


More like September/October/November judging off of past experiences.

Remember, we got the gb update a whole quarter late! I highly doubt ics will be any different...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> More like September/October/November judging off of past experiences.
> 
> Remember, we got the gb update a whole quarter late! I highly doubt ics will be any different...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I'm sure like every other rooted user, we are just waiting for a leak, who cares about OTAs anymore ;P

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I'm sure like every other rooted user, we are just waiting for a leak, who cares about OTAs anymore ;P
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I care if they aren't working on it yet, hard to get leaked firmware that doesn't exist ;-)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

